# Pashes has a baby girl available!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is so cute! :wub: 

She will have liver bloodwork done, too. :thumbsup: 

Someone get her, please. :biggrin: I want to watch her grow.

http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She's beautiful, i think i'm in love :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw her while breeder-browsing this morning. I wish I was ready for a 2nd little girl (I'm looking at 10-12 months before I have enough $$$ saved up for a new baby!).


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wubshes too cute :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I love Pashes pups! And how GREAT that they are doing liver blood work. Good for them!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, someone snatch that baby up! That's a great price and she looks darling.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

She is precious. Someone will certainly have a special baby.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, she's a baby-doll!! *sigh*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

You people are determined to convince me that I need three pups! She is sooo cute!


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

*gasp* Be still, my heart. She is absolutely angelic.... When I'm ready for my next, Pashes is definitely going to receive a call from me.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 31 2008, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661530


> I saw her while breeder-browsing this morning. I wish I was ready for a 2nd little girl (I'm looking at 10-12 months before I have enough $$$ saved up for a new baby!).[/B]


Same here I saw her while breeder browsing yesterday and she is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh... she is adorable... I'm trying to convince my husband that I need a little girl... but I don't think it will work.

I hope somebody great gets her and that has a wonderful life.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Just to keep things updated...

There will be a male available for $1200. What a reasonable price!

It doesn't look like they've put a pic of him up, though. 



By the way, I'm in no way affiliated with Pashes. I'm not affiliated with 

any breeder, actually. Just passing along some news. :innocent:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I only see the little boy now but he is darn cute! Maybe the little girl got snatched up already?
Love that they do the liver bloodwork, too. Good for them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm seeing the male, not the female. But, WOW!!! What a sweetheart. :heart:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

They must have just updated their site! :biggrin: The little boy's picture 

wasn't there when I posted about him. The little boy is so, so precious.

Someone, get him.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

The boy is gone, and now a little girl is available. :wub:

I'm not sure if the picture on the website is of her, 

since I've seen that picture before, but I'm sure

Pashes would be happy to provide a picture, if

asked.  Once again, a very reasonable price!!

http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: That is a precious face!! She is lovely! :wub: :wub:


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Just to give you all an update. The beautiful little girl was sold, I just called this evening. Though she did mention she had a little boy available. But, my heart is set on a little girl :wub: Wonder if the little girl belongs to someone here at SM. Who else has a Pashes Baby? Would love to see some pics. :ThankYou:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

The little boy is too cute to be true. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html

I adore his face.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 28 2008, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694579


> The little boy is too cute to be true. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html
> 
> I adore his face.[/B]


Wow, and great price! He is a darling little guy!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i would love to have a pashes baby. That boy is adorable :wub: Deuci and Cupcake have pashes from their mother and they are wonderful!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a cute little boy! and nuetered already. :wub:


----------



## curlytop (Jan 5, 2009)

I just talked to Pashe's yesterday and they sold the girl a few weeks ago and the boy just the other day.


----------

